# Wounded warrior charity tournament



## captmitch (Mar 30, 2010)

:usaflag



The 2nd annual Bluewateroutrigger Charity Offshore Classic will be held at the Port St Joe Marina on June 4th and 5th. Species are King mackerel/ spanish mackerel/ wahoo/ mahi/ red snapper and grouper. 1st place wins $2500.00 per species with $500 and $250 for 2nd and 3rd places. The charity is the "forgotten coast warrior weekend" that will bring 5 soldiers and family's to the tournament for the weekend. There will be a warrior kingfish shootout on Friday afternoon with the weigh-in coinciding with the start of the captains meeting at 6 pm edt. The charity classic fishing can begin after the captains meeting and weigh-in concludes at 6:30 pm edt. 



More information is available at www.bluewatercharityclassic.com



Come over and join the fun, there will be activities for the entire family on Saturday at the marina and everything goes to a great cause....giving back to those that have given the most!!!



capt mitch


----------

